# Debridement of groin wound



## prabha (Dec 8, 2014)

Can we code 11042 for the below procedure?

Procedure Performed:
Debridement of left groin wound including necrotic subcutaneous tissue.

Procedure in detail:
The patient's left groin wound was approximately 7.5 cm in dimension, approximately 2cm deep.There was approximately 70 percent granulation tissue, but some necrotic subcutaneous tissue around the edges as well as some deep in the wound.This necrotic tissue was debrided with Metzenbaum scissors as well as a curette down to healthier tissue.Dressings were applied.


----------

